# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.46.1 e29d8f7 (11/27/2018)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

That Model 3 in Nevada (VIN 85xxx) is at it again.... it just updated to 46.1!


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Whoa, 46.1 you say!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I received a software update notice yesterday about 5:30pm via LTE, was waiting to see if a newer version improves the Electrek reported issues with cold weather window behavior.

Wonder if 46.1 is that better version...?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

littlD said:


> Electrek reported issues with cold weather window behavior.


I have not seen anyone else confirm that behavior.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I have not seen anyone else confirm that behavior.


In fact, my experience with the windows is that they do not go all the way up when first closing the door, but upon pressing my foot down on the brake in order to shift the car they all immediately raise up to fully closed. I actually think it's ingenious.

Ok, sorry for the thread hijack. Who owns this 3 in Nevada? A personal friend of Elon?


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I notice not many Californians getting 44.2 so maybe we will get 46.1? On the other hand, it hasn't frozen here in quite a while (unless we go to Mammoth or Big Bear).


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

John Griffith said:


> On the other hand, it hasn't frozen here in quite a while (unless we go to Mammoth or Big Bear).


I hope they are not going to start releasing separate firmwares based on physical location and severity of winter. But you never know...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

porkupan said:


> I hope they are not going to start releasing separate firmwares based on physical location and severity of winter. But you never know...


I think it is okay that they pushed 44.2 to the people that needed it in colder climates, it may have bugs that would not be worth the hassle to those in warmer climates. As long as they are working on bugs and are working towards getting us back together on one version.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

John Griffith said:


> I notice not many Californians getting 44.2 so maybe we will get 46.1? On the other hand, it hasn't frozen here in quite a while (unless we go to Mammoth or Big Bear).


Hey.. I got snow in Dec 31st 2014. So much it made the news! That wasn't that long ago, but then again it isn't normal.


----------



## Red Baron 13 (Jun 20, 2018)

There was also chatter that Navigate on AutoPilot was coming to Canada this week too. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Since you mentioned Nav on autopilot just thought I’d share my experience. I drove my Canadian car to the States for Thanksgiving. Parked overnight, went out to the car and lo and behold, Nav on autopilot was available. Worked the whole time I was in the States, including my drive back to my home north of the border. When I got in the car the next day for work, the option had disappeared.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AMPM said:


> Since you mentioned Nav on autopilot just thought I'd share my experience. I drove my Canadian car to the States for Thanksgiving. Parked overnight, went out to the car and lo and behold, Nav on autopilot was available. Worked the whole time I was in the States, including my drive back to my home north of the border. When I got in the car the next day for work, the option had disappeared.


I think I had Nav on Autopilot working within Canada when I visited Montreal the weekend of Nov 10.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

OP and posters in this section... more likely than not, Tesla's firmware build numbering scheme goes by week of year when the particular builds were cut... hence 46.x are builds cut Nov-12th to Nov-18th.

Just like 2018.44.2 was cut sometime Oct-29th to Nov-4th.

The fast-track NV cars getting 46.x now gives about 2 weeks lag after the builds were compiled.


----------



## beej666 (Oct 29, 2018)

I was already on the phone with Tesla customer service about a different issue, so took the opportunity to ask about 2018.46.1. Tanna (sp?) claimed that only 0.17% of vehicles currently are on it. She didn't know anything else about it, but handed me off to Aaron in vehicle support who said this must be an early access firmware because he couldn't pull up the release notes which indicates it isn't what he referred to as a public firmware. His best guess was that this firmware has additional cold weather improvements over the 44.2 for Model 3. I asked who would have more info and he said the early access team is the only one who would and I wasn't able to motivate him to try to reach them, though I didn't try very hard. He also said sometimes there are no release notes.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I would really like to see some bugs fixed that are irritating and not conducive to high confidence in their software. Some should have been resolved a long time ago. Here are a few:
1. Get Homelink to consistently work to close garage door on leaving. Sometimes it works but frequently it doesn't.
2. Fix the browser so it works consistently and doesn't hang requiring a reboot to get it operational.
3. Fix the problem with Nav on AP with two lane exits where it struggles and frequently does not take the exit
4. Fix the media player so it at least works consistently and does not appear as hung.
5. Fix the problem with Nav on AP where it is undecided on left exits and tries to take them even though the route is to continue to the right then corrects after it has taken the exit like a driver changing his mind.

These are just a few that would help to improve the car. I find that Nav on AP in light to moderate traffic does ok, it is merging and heavy traffic where it struggles and on lane changes where it hesitates, slows down and then speeds up that can be aggravating.


----------



## Dhu1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Here you go..


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dhu1 said:


> Here you go..


Same as 44.2.


----------



## Dhu1 (Jan 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Same as 44.2.


Yup. I was one version short of 44.2. Got 46.1 yesterday.


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

John Griffith said:


> Get Homelink to consistently work to close garage door on leaving. Sometimes it works but frequently it doesn't.


I dont think this is a Tesla problem. If you hear your car "Bing" it has sent the homelink signal. Probably it is too weak at that distance to consistently trigger your door, remember your receiver is inside your garage on the opener. You could try and extend your antenna on your receiver. By shortening the distance before activation, I can get mine to trigger every time. By extending the distance it gets inconsistent. I don't see them being able to increase the power of the transmitter via software update.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

You misunderstand my comment. The Homelink doesn't pop up so it never sends a signal. Sometimes it will initially pop up like it is ready to send a signal but due to the curve of my driveway, I sometimes have to pull forward a bit first to position my car to make the turn once I clear the opening and after first pulling forward a few feet and then placing it into reverse, the Homelink goes away and does not return when I am in reverse. This doesn't always happen as sometimes it does pop up again and works. It has nothing to do with distance or being too far when it sends a signal. Even at times where I can back out without having to go forward (because my wife's car isn't there) it is hit and miss. Sometimes it will activate and send the close, which works fine, and other times it never pops up. Thus, it is a Tesla software problem!


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

Dhu1 said:


> Yup. I was one version short of 44.2. Got 46.1 yesterday.


What are the release notes


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

John Griffith said:


> It has nothing to do with distance


I think you should try playing with the distance setting in the car's Homelink configuration screen before dismissing that possibility. I've noticed that the car activates the opener at a very different distance depending on whether I'm pulling in forward or backing in. It's not a very accurate measurement, and it's very dependent on orientation.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

350VDC said:


> I dont think this is a Tesla problem. If you hear your car "Bing" it has sent the homelink signal. Probably it is too weak at that distance to consistently trigger your door, remember your receiver is inside your garage on the opener. You could try and extend your antenna on your receiver. By shortening the distance before activation, I can get mine to trigger every time. By extending the distance it gets inconsistent. I don't see them being able to increase the power of the transmitter via software update.


There is supposed to be a bing? I've never heard it and it works flawlessly for me.


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> There is supposed to be a bing? I've never heard it and it works flawlessly for me.


The bing is actually a setting you can turn on.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

My Tesla gets confused, justifiably so, when it doesn't know if I am coming or going. When I pull the car out to wash it and move it back and forth in the driveway, I find Homelink sometimes doesn't work. Once I go to work the next morning all seems right when I come home. GPS is only so accurate. Tesla has to look for consistent patterns to decide if you are leaving or arriving. You wouldn’t want it sending the signal twice just because you backed out of the driveway and then went forward. When I just back out to leave and pull in upon arrival it is fine.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

John Griffith said:


> You misunderstand my comment. The Homelink doesn't pop up so it never sends a signal. Sometimes it will initially pop up like it is ready to send a signal but due to the curve of my driveway, I sometimes have to pull forward a bit first to position my car to make the turn once I clear the opening and after first pulling forward a few feet and then placing it into reverse, the Homelink goes away and does not return when I am in reverse. This doesn't always happen as sometimes it does pop up again and works. It has nothing to do with distance or being too far when it sends a signal. Even at times where I can back out without having to go forward (because my wife's car isn't there) it is hit and miss. Sometimes it will activate and send the close, which works fine, and other times it never pops up. Thus, it is a Tesla software problem!


Now that you mention it, I have unwittingly applied a hack so mine works all the time when I leave home.

I'll buckle up and push the brake pedal but, before putting the car in reverse, I'll tap the Homelink dialog box that has my garage door label on it to start opening the garage door and _then_ put the car in reverse.

With the automatic activation point set as close to the garage door as possible, the automatic close garage door always works.

If I put the car into reverse _before_ I open the garage door, the Homelink always shows an "auto close cancelled" (or something like that) warning and I have to manually push the Homelink spot on my UI to close the door.....


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> My Tesla gets confused, justifiably so, when it doesn't know if I am coming or going. When I pull the car out to wash it and move it back and forth in the driveway, I find Homelink sometimes doesn't work. Once I go to work the next morning all seems right when I come home. GPS is only so accurate. Tesla has to look for consistent patterns to decide if you are leaving or arriving. You wouldn't want it sending the signal twice just because you backed out of the driveway and then went forward. When I just back out to leave and pull in upon arrival it is fine.


Like other gadgets that Tesla sells online, perhaps a small Tesla garage transponder that one sticks to the top, inside panel of the garage door would be helpful.

Being highly directional, the car's Homelink system would interpret it's (strong) signal as meaning the car is inside the garage and have the Homelink act accordingly.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Received 46.2 this morning. I'm away so unfortunately I don't know what's in it.


----------

